# Urban Decay Naked 4 Palette Myth or for real



## Sam Clysdale (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been seeing sales for the knock off naked 4 palette and wanted to know what you guys thinks. Is it for real or is it a urban legend?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 15, 2014)

Where exactly did you find this? I have not seen anything about it yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2014)

Fake. At least for now. With NAKED3 having just launched a few months ago and BASICS 2 being released the next NAKED palette probably won't come out until next year. Plus the location of the image is a counterfeit site.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah, that's not only a faked/Photoshop image.. it's a _badly _Photoshopped image.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 16, 2014)

Ha ha, if they get anymore Nakeds pretty soon they will start to look like the Electric palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope they keep the trend of keeping the palettes to a certain hue. Maybe next we can see a mossy green or earthy palette? Nothing to extreme, because they are supposed to be neutral palettes, but maybe something like that could work.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 16, 2014)

I mean...they can't do this forever, can they?  I'm having awful images reminiscent of Kidz Bop in my head.  Naked...26.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 17, 2014)

Those colors aren't even neutral.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Fake. At least for now. With NAKED3 having just launched a few months ago and BASICS 2 being released the next NAKED palette probably won't come out until next year. Plus the location of the image is a counterfeit site.


that thing is UGLYYYYYY, and half the colors aren't even "nudes"


----------

